# 1/2 a beef cow



## Purogringo

I thought some of my fellow forum geeks could help me out. I'm interested in stocking my freezer with some beef. I love love love my new smoker and am going crazy smoking almost anything that walks  Heard from a lot of people a great way to buy beef is buy 1/4 or 1/2 a cow. Can anyone point in a good direction as to a butcher or rancher anywhere along the wasatch front so I can stock my freezer and supply my new smoking addiction.

Thanks!


----------



## flint

Check KSL Classifieds. There are often people looking to share half a beef.


----------



## dark_cloud

I dont know where you live, but I buy my beef and pork from circle v meats in spanish fork. They usually are cheaper then most and I have never had a bad chop or steak from them. You can buy 1/4, 1/2, and full animals. Just call them them and put your name on a list. Then they will call you when they have it ready, then you pay.

Pork......$1.85 lbs

Beef......$2.40 lbs


----------



## hoghunter011583

I looked long and hard last year for what you are seeking and in the end I went with Don's Meats in Syracuse. I got a few steaks from them before I got a whole bunch of beef, great tasting and all of it was tender!! You gotta try his Vegas steaks!!
So I told him I wanted a half of beef and he asked how many people you need it for and I told him just me and the wife. He said man that is a lot of beef, just get a quater. He told me all about each cut and what came of the top quater compared to the bottom. I ended up asking for the top quater. He saw my wife was only about 90 pounds and when he asked how I wanted it packed I told him just 2 steaks per pack, he said so should I put a big one and a small one in each pack!!! I was floored at the service of these guys!! First pack of Ribyes I open, sure enough a big one and a smaller one!! Then he called me and asked if I wanted the brisket cut into 3 pieces because the cow he had was bigger than normal. I told him yes!!
I've eated about half of it now a year later and he was right, a half would have been way to much. All the meat is really good, the best I've eaten, he told me the cow came from lehi. I will go back as soon as I'm empty!!

The price was only $2.20 per pound and I think that is cheap for getting it custom wrapped and cut!! Plus they are just really good guys, anyone who tells me to buy less just because he is honest is going to have my business for my whole life!! I felt like I was in Mayberry while in the store!!! It is off Antelope Drive.


----------



## Purogringo

Hog, 

Thanks for the post. In all my google searching Don's Meats kept coming up and everyone raves about the "Vegas Steak." I didn't know they did big orders too, now I do. I think it best to do what you did, buy a few steaks first and try 'em out before you spend $500 buying a freezer of not so good meat.

Thanks for the advice boys!!


----------



## dark_cloud

Hog, you are right, on Don's meats. I worked up in syracuse for a year and was buying steaks from there. I thought his prices were a little bit higher then down here in utah county at the time, but I was there and its some of the best cuts and beef I have ever ate. The VEGAS STEAKS are the best. Really good people also. Its just to far for me now. You will be happy with them, dont foget to get some cheese curd when your there.


----------



## Guest

How about black angus beef? Do you consider it as a delicious beef?


----------



## riptheirlips

Purogringo,
I raise black angus beef and I sale about 15 beef per year to feel a freezer. I only sale 1/2 or whole beef no 1/4's. But the butcher will split a 1/2 into 1/4's if you want to split a half with a friend. Beef I raise are born on my place and I keep the boy calves and make them steers. No growth hormone just **** good alfalfa and corn and barley. Been raising beef for lot of years and never had a complaint. The beef are excellent and the butcher who processes them is excellent. I charge 1.65 per lb hanging weight, and the butcher charges .45 cents per lb per hanging weight. PM if you ever need a beef. I have 2 ready now that will hang about 625-650 lbs whole beef.


----------



## Leroy1

riptheirlips if you would call me at 315-783-8447 I am interested in buying a half or whole beef 
Lee


----------



## Dunkem

I'm moving this to everything else.


----------



## bowgy

One post, New York phone number, 7 year old thread?????:?


----------



## hondodawg

bowgy said:


> One post, New York phone number, 7 year old thread?????:?


I bet that is some aged beef!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riptheirlips

bowgy said:


> One post, New York phone number, 7 year old thread?????:?


 EXACTLY


----------



## riptheirlips

Leroy1 said:


> riptheirlips if you would call me at 315-783-8447 I am interested in buying a half or whole beef
> Lee


 Send me 2,000 dollars cash and I will get a 1/2 a beef cut up and call you when done. You come pick it up and I will return the money that is left over after paying for everything.


----------

